# Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.



## Kerguy13 (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous!

Je souhaite installer Windows sur mon Mac et j'ai donc suivi les instructions pour créer une clé USB d'installation sur la page suivante : https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1803-avec-macospremiere-alternative.1320513/
Puis j'ai continué avec ces instructions : https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1803-avec-macospremiere-alternative.1320513/

Cependant lors du passage au terminal avec la commande "sudo gdisk /dev/disk0" j'obtiens le message suivant : 
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4
Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.

J'ai vu sur d'autres sujets que c'est un problème déjà rencontré mais je n'ai cependant pas trouvé d'instructions pour résoudre ce problème.

Pour information, je suis sur MacBook Air (Mid 2012) et Mojave 10.14.6.

Je reste disponible si besoin de plus d'informations pour m'aider à continuer l'installation.
Cordialement!


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *Kerguy
*
La commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```

- invoque l'utilitaire de tierce partie *gdisk* (œuvre de *Rod Smith*) => pour ouvrir en lecture le secteur d'amorçage du disque de démarrage interne du Mac. Secteur d'amorçage = espace de blocs du début du disque où se trouvent inscrites les tables de partition descriptives des partitions. Le bloc n°*0* (1er bloc) sur lequel est inscrite la table *MBR* secondaire (type Windows obsolète) et les blocs n°*1* => n°*33* sur lesquels est inscrite la table *GPT* directrice (type *GUID*).​
- or il faut savoir que dans les OS récents (disons à partir de High Sierra) > le protocole de sécurisation appelé *SIP* (*S*ystem_*I*ntegrity_ *P*rotection) a étendu son aire de verrouillage jusqu'à la possibilité d'accéder en simple lecture dans un *terminal* aux blocs du disque de démarrage (et donc de lire les localisations des tables de partition sur les blocs). La délirante inflation du principe de sécurité en informatique (que ce protocole répercute) --> s'exerce de manière directement proportionnelle au détriment de la liberté de l'utilisateur (ne serait-ce que de sa liberté de savoir - l'extension de prérogatives du *SIP* depuis sa mise-en-place avec l'OS El Capitan --> étant un sujet "tabou" : au sens de non-documenté publiquement dans ses mises-à-jours successives d'un OS à l'autre). Ainsi : l'accroissement de la sécurité (déclarée idéologiquement "protéger la liberté de l'utilisateur") --> ne se réalise qu'au prix d'une réduction de cette même liberté. Liberté qui n'a plus qu'un droit d'« exception à la règle » (de la sécurité) - comme lorsqu'il faut désactiver le *SIP* pour récupérer la liberté d'accès en lecture aux blocs du disque de démarrage. On a donc affaire à une véritable : "contradiction logique" signe d'incohérence dans la pensée.​
Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour. S'il s'avère que le *SIP* est : "*enabled*" (activé) --> tu tiens la raison de l'échec de *gdisk* à lire le secteur d'amorçage du disque de démarrage. Il resterait donc à désactiver le *SIP* pour libérer l'action de *gdisk*. S'il s'avère que le *SIP* est : "*disabled*" (désactivé) --> il faudrait alors suspecter un problème matériel (touchant le disque ou sa nappe SATA).


----------



## Kerguy13 (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac, merci pour ta réponse. En effet, le SIP est enabled :

airdekerguelen:~ kerguelen$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.

Comment puis-je donc désactiver le SIP?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2019)

Cette réponse :

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


(*SIP* = activé) --> répond au problème comme conjecturé.
----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > tu dois pouvoir exécuter la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


sans déni d'accès (sous la fallacieuse allégation technique d'une *Error* = *1* --> comme si la commande avait été mal formée - alors qu'elle est "politiquement" rejetée).


----------



## Kerguy13 (29 Septembre 2019)

Merci! J'ai pu désactiver le SIP puis la table MBR était déjà en proactive.
Si j'ai bien compris, je n'ai plus qu'à installer Windows, je vais continuer à suivre la procédure d'installation.


----------



## Kerguy13 (29 Septembre 2019)

Me voilà à l'étape ci-dessous. Je ne sais pas quel lecteur utiliser ici..


----------



## Kerguy13 (30 Septembre 2019)

Help! Je reste bloqué à l'étape ci-dessous où il faut choisir le lecteur où installer Windows. Je serai tenté de dire qu'il s'agit du lecteur 0 partition 2 mais il n'y a pas d'espace libre dessus.
Merci pour votre retour!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2019)

Quitte l'installation de Windows > dans ta session de macOS --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche la configuration des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe)

Poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code => que je voie ton disque.

Note : tu ne dois pas cibler la partition n°*1* (*EFI*) comme destination > non plus que la partition n°*2* (macOS) : reste à voir s'il y a encore une *3è* partition destinée à Windows sur ton disque.


----------



## Kerguy13 (30 Septembre 2019)

airdekerguelen:~ kerguelen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            115.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2019)

Voici ton disque interne -->

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


comme tu peux le voir > il n'existe aucune partition n°*3* (*BOOTCAMP*) dédiée à l'installation de Windows. Tu n'as que la partition n°*1* de type *EFI* (dédiée au programme interne du Mac nommé aussi *EFI*) & la partition n°*2* de type *apfs* (qui exporte le *Conteneur disk1* dont relève *Macintosh HD*).

=> il est évident qu'il faut que tu crées (avec l'Assistant BootCamp) une partition n°*3* dédiée à Windows --> avant de lancer l'installation de Windows à destination de cette partition n°*3.*


----------



## Kerguy13 (30 Septembre 2019)

Salut Macomaniac,
Pour faire cela, je dois sélectionner les 3 options? Mais cela me ferait formater mon disque externe sur lequel j'ai installé Windows, non? Ou alors je dois utiliser un autre disque externe? Mais en faisant ça, ça réaliserait une installation de Windows sur ce disque externe, or je ne veux que partitioner mon disque interne. Bref, je ne comprends pas tout, désolé.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2019)

Tu as *116 Go* d'occupation du volume *Macintosh HD* + *2,6 Go* pour les volumes auxiliaires = *118,6 Go*. Tu as donc *132,2 Go* d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur apfs*. Tu peux donc envisager de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* (dédiée à Windows) d'une taille de *60 Go* à *100 Go*.

- je ne comprends pas bien ton problème. C'est dans l'interface de l'Assistant BootCamp que tu effectues le repartitionnement permettant de créer un  volume *BOOTCAMP*. Qu'est-ce qui t'empêche de le faire ?​


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que si je fais les 2 étapes en photos ci-dessous, ça va installer Windows sur le disque dur externe non?
Comment dois-je faire pour effectuer le partitionnement sur mon Mac?
C'est sûrement trivial mais pour le moment je ne vois pas du tout...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

Bon : quelle taille veux-tu pour ta partition *BOOTCAMP* (entre *60 Go* et *100 Go* disons) ?


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

60 Go me parait suffisant


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 190g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *190 Go* de capacité > crée en-dessous une partition de *60 Go* (environ) avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

Voici le nouveau tableau des disques :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            116.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```

Du coup, je vois que ça n'a pas fonctionné, voici la réponse que j'ai eu :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 60 790 439 936 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 189 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 123 866 185 728 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x7004c): nchildren (4) does not match drec count (2)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x7004c): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x7004c): orphan directory record
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
error: nchildren of inode object (id 458828) does not match expected value
Deferred repairs failed
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

Il y a des erreurs dans l'*apfs* concernant *3* des *4* volumes du *Conteneur* : *Macintosh HD* > *Preboot* > *VM* -->

- ces erreurs dans l'*apfs* ont empêché un redimensionnement du *Conteneur* et donc la création de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.​
----------

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours.

Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

*- a)* clique la pastille *Présentation* (coin gauche supérieur du panneau) > sélectionne l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => le *Conteneur apfs* est affiché.​
*- b)* sélectionne le *Conteneur* > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.​
Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*).

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie le *Conteneur apfs* et ses *4* volumes

Poste l'affichage complet retourné --> que je voie s'il y a eu réparation des erreurs.


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

```
airdekerguelen:~ kerguelen$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x7004c): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x7004c): orphan directory record
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

Parfait : les erreurs ont bien été réparées.

Donc repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 190g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

Ca a l'air d'avoir fonctionné. Et j'ai mis 80 Go au lieu de 60.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         170.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                80.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +170.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            116.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

Je vais donc continuer avec tes instructions sur la procédure d'installation.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

Quand tu seras à l'écran de choix de la partition d'installation de Windows -->

- choisis *Lecteur 0 partition 3* (elle aura une taille dans les *75 G* - mesure en *gigabytes*). Tu presses ensuite le bouton bleu : "Formater" => et tu formates en *NTFS*.​


----------



## Kerguy13 (2 Octobre 2019)

La suite des épisodes demain soir! Merci et bonne soirée!


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2019)

Kerguy13 a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que si je fais les 2 étapes en photos ci-dessous, ça va installer Windows sur le disque dur externe non?
> Comment dois-je faire pour effectuer le partitionnement sur mon Mac?


Sûrement par, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera la moindre installation si le disque dur interne est déjà partitionné et ne supporte pas la moindre présence de tout matériel USB, hormis la clé USB qui servira à l'installation.

Dans ton cas de figure dans ta première copie écran, ça me semble pourtant clair, il te faut une clé USB de 16 Go qui doit-être formatée en Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) et dans le format MS-DOS (FAT). Par contre dans ta deuxième copie écran...





...négatif, ce n'est pas le fichier .iso officiel qu'il faut impérativement télécharger depuis le site officiel de Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et ce fichier .iso a pour nom exact *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso* donc obligatoirement en 64 bits. Assistant Boot Camp copiera les fichiers d'installation ainsi que les pilotes/drivers qui serviront en toute fin d'installation. Sorti de là, ce sera un échec total.


----------



## Kerguy13 (3 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Sûrement par, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera la moindre installation si le disque dur interne est déjà partitionné et ne supporte pas la moindre présence de tout matériel USB, hormis la clé USB qui servira à l'installation.



Pour le coup, à ce moment là, mon disque interne n'était pas encore partitionné. Par contre, tu me dis qu'une fois partitionné, je ne pourrai pas utiliser de matériel USB autre que celui avec Windows dessus?



> ce n'est pas le fichier .iso officiel qu'il faut impérativement télécharger depuis le site officiel de Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et ce fichier .iso a pour nom exact *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso*



Je ne comprends plus rien, j'ai suivi ton guide pour créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10 1803 qui précise de trouver par soi-même la version , mais ici tu me dis qu'il faut utiliser la version 1903 officielle.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2019)

Kerguy13 a dit:


> je ne pourrai pas utiliser de matériel USB autre que celui avec Windows dessus?


C'est cela, uniquement que la clé USB.


Kerguy13 a dit:


> Je ne comprends plus rien, j'ai suivi ton guide pour créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10 1803 qui précise de trouver par soi-même la version , mais ici tu me dis qu'il faut utiliser la version 1903 officielle.


Le problème est que ton fichier .iso n'est pas bon, dans ton premier message en #1, tu cites la version *1803* pour créer la clé USB, alors le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* donc, tu n'as pas le bon et tu vas au casse-pipe ! Et d'un autre coté tu as raison, car j'ai fait un amalgame avec la version 1903.


----------



## Kerguy13 (3 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Et d'un autre coté tu as raison, car j'ai fait un amalgame avec la version 1903.



Pas de soucis! Mais j'ai cru que j'allais devenir fou
Du coup, j'imagine que je vais reprendre le processus depuis le début.
Par hasard, tu n'aurais pas un lien vers un bon iso de 1803 (ou 1903 si c'est mieux) ? Histoire de ne pas me retrouver avec n'importe quoi encore une fois. Ou c'est trop demandé ? ^^


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2019)

Kerguy13 a dit:


> Par hasard, tu n'aurais pas un lien vers un bon iso de 1803 (ou 1903 si c'est mieux) ? Histoire de ne pas me retrouver avec n'importe quoi encore une fois. Ou c'est trop demandé ? ^^


Tu as toutes les informations dans les messages en tête de cette section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/ ...a toi de déterminer quel type d'installation est la plus adaptée au modèle de ton Mac, pour ça il faut prendre le temps de tout lire. Et surtout bien lire les informations du panneau d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. 

Pour information : Microsoft a retiré de ses serveurs le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* _(je fais comme avec les versions macOS, je garde de coté les anciennes versions)_ et on ne peut plus que télécharger que les fichiers *Win10_1809Oct_v2_French_x64.iso* et *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## Kerguy13 (3 Octobre 2019)

Après avoir recommencé l'installation depuis le début, j'ai réussi à installer Windows... ou pas...
Malheureusement, j'ai du m'absenter un instant et j'ai raté cette étape : 


> lors de l'installation de Windows, à la toute fin, dans la fenêtre d'installation il y aura un message mentionnant que l'ordinateur va redémarrer dans 10 secondes. Il faut retirer la clé USB.



Du coup j'ai eu le logo Windows puis un écran noir et je ne pouvais rien faire! J'ai donc forcé l'arrêt de l'ordinateur puis redémarré en appuyant sur alt. J'ai réussi (après avoir compris que le clavier était passé en qwerty) à me reconnecter à mon disque Macintosh. Par contre, je n'avais le choix qu'entre le disque Mac et EFI Boot. Donc ma question est peut-être idiote, mais j'imagine que j'aurai du avoir un 3ème disque? Ou faut il lancer le EFI Boot (ce qui m'étonnerait).

Avant de relancer l'installation de Windows, je voulais votre avis, histoire de pas faire de bêtises...

Merci!


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2019)

Kerguy13 a dit:


> Donc ma question est peut-être idiote, mais j'imagine que j'aurai du avoir un 3ème disque? Ou faut il lancer le EFI Boot (ce qui m'étonnerait).


C'est tout à fait normal, il faut bien entendu faire un double-clic sur EFI boot qui démarrera Windows s'il n'y a eu d'erreur. Par le passé, Assistant Boot Camp affichait clairement une icône grise avec comme nom Windows, maintenant Apple juge que ce n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## Kerguy13 (3 Octobre 2019)

J'obtiens ceci quand je lance EFI Boot (désolé pour la qualité de l'image).
Et je tiens à préciser que l'installation des drivers ne s'est pas lancée automatiquement. Et vu que je n'ai pas pu réellement lancer Windows je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de les installer.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2019)

Kerguy13 a dit:


> J'obtiens ceci quand je lance EFI Boot (désolé pour la qualité de l'image).


Bon, tu es bon pour tout recommencer proprement, une version de Windows ne peut pas se réparer. Un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS et quand bien même on peut démarrer depuis un DVD ou une clé USB, c'est bien macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage des partitions macOS et Windows. Désolé, mais retour à la case départ.


----------



## Kerguy13 (3 Octobre 2019)

Pas besoin de réinstaller Windows sur le lecteur USB non?
Et pas besoin d'étapes supplémentaires concernant la partition de l'ordinateur dédiée à Windows? Ça va se réinstaller tout simplement par dessus?


----------



## Kerguy13 (3 Octobre 2019)

J'ai tenté de réinstaller en partant de l'étape suivante : 


> vous insérez votre clé USB, vous redémarrez en maintenant la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir une icône de couleur orange ayant pour nom *EFI boot*. Un double-clic dessus lancera l'installateur de Windows.



L'installation se déroule bien, au moment où j'ai le message me disant que ça redémarre dans 10 secondes je retire le disque USB. Ça redémarre avec le logo Windows et écrit 'préparation des périphériques' puis écran noir puis redémarrage avec logo Windows puis ca se bloque sur nouvel écran noir.


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2019)

Kerguy13 a dit:


> Pas besoin de réinstaller Windows sur le lecteur USB non?
> Et pas besoin d'étapes supplémentaires concernant la partition de l'ordinateur dédiée à Windows? Ça va se réinstaller tout simplement par dessus?


Non, il faut tout recommencer et comme tu as encore continué et persisté, tu accentues encore le problème au risque de corrompre ta partition macOS !


Kerguy13 a dit:


> L'installation se déroule bien, au moment où j'ai le message me disant que ça redémarre dans 10 secondes je retire le disque USB. Ça redémarre avec le logo Windows et écrit 'préparation des périphériques' puis écran noir puis redémarrage avec logo Windows puis ca se bloque sur nouvel écran noir.


Je crois que tu n'assimiles pas le fait que c'est macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage pour macOS et pour Windows. Je te mentionne que l'on peut en effet bien démarrer depuis un DVD ou une clé USB, mais qu'il sera impossible de faire la moindre réparation, car Windows cherche désespérément le boot de démarrage qu'il ne peut plus trouver vu que c'est macOS qui le gère.

Il te faut recommencer, si tu n'as pas bidouillé avec le Terminal, en relançant Assistant Boot Camp, l'option Restaurer permet de supprimer proprement la partition Windows. Par moments, je me demande comment il faut répondre ?


----------

